# Huge Knees



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I just got 4 really large cypress knees and plan to use one or two these as part as part of my display when we do shows. Since I like to sculpt sinker cypress and the boxes sell well this seemed like a good addition to the display.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Wow! How tall are those?


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

They are really interesting. I think they will add some wow factor to your booth. Once they walk in… ya got 'em.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

GREAT FIND, YOU SUCK…lol!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

That's some big uns.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice knees!

Always good to add flavor to the booth.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I can turn 4 good size pens with those. 

If you use them as display in your shows, just make sure nobody can knock one over. Nice knees!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well greg, the next thing you will do is dress like tarzan and swing from knee to knee, with a box under your arm…LOL…I JUST HAD TO SLIP THAT IN….are you going to sand these or sculpt them some, it would be cool to be able to set some small boxes within some small shelves to grind out…what do you think of that….am i not a genius or not….


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My niece has several of these and asked what I could make with them. I had no ideas at all so will anxiously await your magic!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I like these just as they are and don't plan to make anything out of them because they have a natural character and beauty of their own. I have made lamps out of smaller ones in the past. However, these will be used for decorations in my booth and decorations in my office.
They are a bit over 6 ft. tall.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

They are pretty 'stately' looking just as they are.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Kick @$$... those are amazing knees!!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice Greg


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow Greg! Those will really spice up your display even more. They'll be a lot to pack tho.


----------

